# ID species please



## Whitedevil (Aug 3, 2008)

hello ever1 im new in this forum i was looking for cichilds i already have guppys and breed them so my girlfriend give me 2 cichilds but i dont know what specie is i hope you guys can help me ..so that i can research all their health-care soo many thnks .


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

They are some kind of mbuna. They look like pseudotropheus saulosi coral red to me but only a guess


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Better pictures are needed to be 100% positive, but I'd say a paler M. estherae juvie.


----------



## Whitedevil (Aug 3, 2008)

they move too fast i cant get a good picture


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

You could try taking the picture right after you turn the lights on in the morning, I find that my fish are not to active right when the lights go on and I can get some decent pictures of the fish.


----------



## Whitedevil (Aug 3, 2008)

there is the 2 of them i try.......


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

They might be a cross between Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow labs) and Metriaclima estherae (red zebra). Or they look a little like the pic of Metriaclima barlowi in the profile section here.

I got a cichlid at Wal Mart that I thought was a cross between yellow lab and red zebra until I saw the pic of the M. barlowi. Now I'm not so sure. The profile section says males are yellow with blue fins but in the pic in the profile section the fins don't look blue to me :? . It does look like a touch of blue on the one of yours in the bottom 2 pics and mine now looks kinda blue too. It says the female barlowi are brown. I guess if they turn out to be female and don't turn brown you'll know for sure they aren't the barlowi :lol: .


----------

